# APRIL 6th 8th Annual Chicago Land's CLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP



## dj rudy k (Mar 17, 2014)

8th Annual Chicago Land's CLASSIC BICYCLE SHOW & SWAP APRIL 6th 2014 OPEN TO ALL MAKES AND MODELS ! PRE 30'S! - FAT TIRE! - MID WEIGHT! - BMXLIGHT WEIGHT! - STINGRAY! - KRATE! -MUSCLE BIKE! - WHIZZER TYPE! - JUVENILE SHOW CLASS'S-- SPLIT- SURVIVOR / RESTORED / CUSTOM SPECTATOR ADMISSION $1 GOES TO TOWNSHIP FOOD PANTRY. ENTRY FEE SHOW BIKES $5 SWAP SPACE $25 INDOOR - OUT DOOR $20 SHOW HOURS 9AM-2M REGISTRATION & SET UP 7:30AM 9AM. TROPHY AWARDS 1:45 PM ENTRANT VOTING! BEST OF SHOW SPECTATOR VOTING! BIKE CORAL OR INDVIDUAL BIKES FOR SALE $5 WE RECOMMEND YOU PRE- REGISTER TO INSURE INDOOR SPACE. 8FT SWAP TABLES INCLUDED INDOORS

Location: 
ADDISON TOWN SHIP GYM 401 N. Addison Rd.
Addison IL, for more info Nd to pre register call 224-587-6803


----------



## rlhender (Mar 17, 2014)

I will be there to sell... I showed a really nice stingray last year and was beat out by a ratrod low rider with gold 100 spoke wheels, that being said I will keep the show bikes at home..


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 31, 2014)

Unless something comes up, I'll be there!


----------



## petritl (Apr 1, 2014)

It looks as I will be there with a couple of swap spots inside.

I intend on bringing the Schwinn with Whizzer engine and wood rim that are in the classifieds, as well as spare heavy spoke Whizzer wheels , disassembled H engine, misc Post war heavweight parts, a few middle weight bikes, and if I have room  a restored 1952 Cushman Eagle with a factory sidecar.

-Tad


----------



## MOTOmike (Apr 4, 2014)

I'll be there to check out everything.

Mike


----------



## vincev (Apr 4, 2014)

Thats a shame Rick,about the judging.I know I used to go to car shows and the same things happened.The judges either awarded the trophies to their friends or didnt know what they were looking at. I never entered a car because I did the work myself and didnt have deep enough pockets to compete.lol


----------



## Iverider (Apr 4, 2014)

Is "competing" in a show with something that you did virtually none of the work on actually count as competing? 

Or would lighting stacks of hundred dollar bills on fire and seeing who could dispose of the most cash in a set amount of time more amusing?


----------



## chitown (Apr 5, 2014)

Should be good weather. Even though it's going to be 35° in the AM, the sun should be shining so that should help... along with the coffee. Hope to see some good bikes, parts & deals and some fellow bike nuts tomorrow.

Don't let competing results impact your decision to bring a nice bike to show off either. It's always nice to look at other peoples finished projects. It helps set the bar for others who want to restore or refurbish.

Looking for early CHICAGO CYCLE SUPPLY badge/nameplate with vertical holes 3 1/16 apart.


----------



## pedal4416 (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks like I may not make it.


----------



## petritl (Apr 5, 2014)

Loaded and ready to pull out early in the morning.


----------



## petritl (Apr 5, 2014)

pedal4416 said:


> Looks like I may not make it.




I hope you can come on down,  I'll have Whizzer stuff


----------



## MOTOmike (Apr 6, 2014)

*Some Photos from this morning*

I was there around 8:30am.  There was a nice turnout and a perfect, sunny day.  I didn't find any parts but it was fun to look.
Here are a few photos.

Mike


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 6, 2014)

Uggg I could kick myself! I wanted to make this event so badly, but we were at a wedding WAY too late and I'd have had to leave at 4am to make the 9am show bike registration cutoff.


----------



## petritl (Apr 6, 2014)

MOTOmike said:


> I was there around 8:30am.  There was a nice turnout and a perfect, sunny day.  I didn't find any parts but it was fun to look.
> Here are a few photos.
> 
> Mike





WOW, I need to ride my bike more and lose some weight.


----------

